# Farmina N&D



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

N&D Grain-Free canine | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.

Pretty impressive looking foods, two lines for dogs and two for cats.

A 42% protein food with low ash and 96% animal protein included.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow that is a REALLY high protein%....


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.farmina.com/?q=en/content/product/chicken-pomegranade
these are the one's available n my country


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

morbidangel said:


> Chicken & Pomegranade | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.
> these are the one's available n my country


This is yours in non US label requirement:

Fresh boneless chicken (20%), dehydrated chicken meat (18%), spelt (10%), oats (10%), chicken fat, dehydrated whole eggs, fresh herring, dehydrated herring, dried beet pulp, fish oil, fiber vegetable of peas, dried carrots, dried alfalfa, inulin, fructooligosaccharides, mannan-oligosaccharides, pomegranate powder (0,5%), dehydrated apple, spinach powder, psyllium (0,3%), powdered blackcurrant, dehydrated sweet orange, powdered blueberries, sodium chloride, dried brewer’s yeast, turmeric root (0,2%), glucosamine, chondroitin sulfate.


This is the USA label requirement format:

http://usa.farmina.com/?q=content/product/chicken-ancestral-grain-recipe-adult

Deboned chicken, dehydrated chicken (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), whole spelt, whole oats, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dehydrated egg product, herring (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), dehydrated herring (source of glucosamine & chondroitin sulfate), dried beet pulp, herring & salmon oil blend (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried carrots, sun-cured alfalfa meal, chicory root extract, fructooligosaccharide, yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), dehydrated pomegranate, dehydrated apple, dehydrated spinach, psyllium seed husk, dehydrated blackcurrant berry, dehydrated sweet orange, dehydrated blueberry, salt, brewers dried yeast, turmeric, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, niacin, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, choline chloride, beta-carotene, zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, iron proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, DL-methionine, taurine, L-carnitine, aloe vera gel concentrate, green tea extract, rosemary extract.

Same exact food except there is no pea fiber or supplemental glucosamine and chondroitin, which is not allowed in ALS foods in the US. You are technically not allowed to use the word "fresh" or "boneless" in the US that is why they use just "deboned" here.

Good looking food. 30% protein 18% fat, 6.80% ash. 92% animal protein.


----------

